# Another little lost soul



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Here we go again - he's not a pigeon but he needs all the help he can get, this little fellow was crawling around in the grass outside one of our buildings trying to turn into cat food - looks like maybe Mom got made into a sail-bunny down on the highway or had dinner with a Red Tail Hawk or something. His brother was already croaked and this guy looks pretty dehydrated (belly not pink - skin doesn't snap back to fast) probably hasn't eaten in 2-3 days. He's at NAB's rabbit repair center now - we still had some baby bunny formula left from the last outbreak of baby bunnies. He took some and perked up a little, if he makes it through the night and his guts haven't shutdown he might be OK - please wish him luck he's going to need all he can get to make it through the night tonight. I think he is a baby jack - hard to tell for sure at this stage.

NAB


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well he is cute. I will hope that he does make it. Speaking of rabbits, I was surprised to see one in the grass at a shopping mall. Just eating away with no one to bother him.

I hope yours gets through the night. I wish him well.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

He sure is cute! You have so many rabbits around your house, but since you've raised quite a few before, he should be ok and hopefully make it. Good luck with the little stinker. You sure are quite busy in your neck of the woods too with rescues.

Rabbits are quite numerous around my parts as well. Seems like there has been an explosion in their numbers over the last few years. I'm wondering if it's a lack of predators around in many areas. Normally, their numbers peak every so many years and until the predators numbers increase enough to stabilize the rabbits numbers.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab,

Poor baby....he's lucky you came along.

Good luck, I hope he makes it.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That cute little one sure got luck when he ran into Nab's Feather and Fur B&B. Best of luck with your new guest!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a cutie. Hope and pray he makes it. He is in the best of hands now.
Good luck.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, hope he makes it, Nab!

I love Jackrabbits and think they are absolutely fascinating. We had them around quite a bit when I first moved here but, now, with all the building, I don't see them anymore!! Reminds me of "Watership Down!!"

While walking around the track at MCC some years ago, I remember seeing the most MAGNIFICENT Jackrabbit! I wish I had had a camera! He just sat off track looking at us walking around in circles! He was long and lean and had the longest ears. A unique speciman indeed!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Luck with your patient Nab.

He is absolutely adorable. Well you have all of my wishes for a full recovery.

Shi, "Watership Down" is one of my favorite books!

Nab, if you haven't already read this book, pick it up, even if you are not a reader, you will become one. It is hard to put down.

I heard that the book referred to humans, and that it made political statements. But all the research that went into the characteristics of rabbits, along with the story of survival is what kept me interested.

Best Wishes With The Baby,
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> Good Luck with your patient Nab.
> 
> He is absolutely adorable. Well you have all of my wishes for a full recovery.
> 
> ...


Many years ago, a friend referred this book to me. Absolutely absorbing! I haven't read it again but I've never forgotten! It's that kind of book! For anyone who loves rabbits, it's a MUST read!

I'm on pins and needles, Nab...did he make it through the night? I am soooooo hoping!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a little doll baby!  I'll be sending a little prayer his way.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sad news - RIP little fellow*

He tried his very best - and hung on through the night and the next day, but his little kidneys weren't working, we tried everything but he expired in the afternoon. At least he went in a warm and peaceful place - and not shredded by a preditor - RIP little fellow it just wasn't your time I guess.

NAB :-(


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AWWW, darn it, Nab! I was soooo hoping! I'm really sorry! DARN! 

I know you did all you could...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry nabisho.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Nab. Little rabbits can be very difficult to raise and rehab from what I hear from my bunny rescue friends. Thank you for giving this little one a safe haven and a peaceful passing.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Nab, thanks for trying.

Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh hell..


Good try Nab...


Such a little sweetie...


Tis the Season now...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry the baby bunny didn't make it. You gave him a fighting chance and a comfortable resting place. Thank you.


----------

